# R. N. L. I.



## julian anstis

It would be nice to see (maybe in Ships and Shipping) an R.N.L.I. section where we could build up a collection of photographs of Lifeboats from around the U.K. coast, in action or otherwise. 

Interesting to see Lifeboats and Coastguards from around the world ! 

Better still if we could get some R.N.L.I. members or ex members to join us with their experiences it would make interesting reading.

LET'S NOT FORGET THAT (ALLTHOUGH VERY MUCH IN THE BACKGROUND)THEY HAVE ALLWAYS BEEN THERE FOR US ! 

Regards 

Julian


----------



## Fairfield

A taster shot-anything to give the RNLI publicity is more than welcome and I think it is a disgrace that public subscription is the only means by which they are able to carry out their priceless work.


----------



## julian anstis

"Here Here"

A good start! I dont want to start a debate on lottery funding to needy causes either but.........£34,000 for sand sculpture,s only to be washed away by the next tide..... when it could have actually saved lives....makes you wonder sometimes


----------



## Steve

We will add RNLI and Federal Steam Nav & NZ Shipping Co. requested by Flyer today, Is Federal steam nav and NZ shipping co two different forums or one ??

ANY MORE FORUMS WANTED POST HERE !!

Rgds
Steve


----------



## Bob S

An interesting website for RNLI is http://www.rnli.org.uk/Home.asp . This site identifies all RNLI stations and boat names/ class etc.


----------



## Steve

RNLI Forum has been added


----------



## stan mayes

The courage and bravery of the lifeboat crews is without equal and I owe much to the tenacity and fortitude of these men of the R.N.L.I.
In 1936 at age of 15 I began my sea career with 4 years in coastal sailing barges owned by Goldsmith's of Grays on the Thames.
Their cargo capacity was from 100 to 300 tons and fully rigged they carried 7 sails.. Mainsail - Foresail - Topsail - Mizzen - Staysail - Jib and Flying Jib..
They were manned by a Skipper and Mate only..
During my time in them I experienced shipwreck three times in severe weather conditions and each time we were rescued by lifeboats from RNLI shore stations..
AILSA .Arrived and anchored off Gt Yarmouth evening of 22nd November 1938.A gale during the night caused heavy rolling and the main sprit came crashing down..In response to our distress flares the Yarmouth lifeboat came to us and wanted us to abandon the barge but we refused..We asked for and eventually got two men from the lifeboat to assist us to raise the anchor..We were then taken into Yarmouth by the paddle tug UNITED SERVICE..
During that same night,six other barges were in trouble and their crews were taken off by lifeboats from Lowestoft and Aldburgh.. Five of the barges sailed themselves to the coasts of Germany and Holland..Goldsmith's GRECIAN sank..
My next casualty was DECIMA..Bound for Manningtree with a cargo of timber - holds full and a six feet stack on deck -we anchored off Southend during a gale...Soon the seas washed the timber off the decks and with damaged tarpaulins water entered the holds...our distress flares alerted Southend lifeboat and they were soon at the scene..
The Skipper and I were in the rigging and as the lifeboat closed us we jumped into their safety net..On the way to Southend Pier we were given a very welcomed glass of rum..The date was 17th November 1940.
Three weeks later I was in ESTEREL . Grain from London for Ipswich..During bad weather we grounded on Buxey Sand and were taken off by Clacton lifeboat..All three barges were salvaged and returned to service..
Yes,I owe much to the R.N.L.I.
Regards Stan..


----------



## 6639

I am in no way being condescending when I write this post to either you or the RNLI ( as I have the greatest respect and gratitude to that noble cause, having also had my life saved by them) but there are many books written about the rescues that the RNLI perform,from their point of view, but have you ever considered writing a book yourself about your times of being rescued, Stan, and the incidents that brought about your rescue. 

I'm sure that there are many followers of the RNLI and it's exploits that would love to read about them from the victim's "angle". Me for one! 

As people get older there are many such tales that finally get passed on only in folklore, and it is always sad when such deeds are never put to paper.

best wishes, neil.


----------



## billyboy

Good idea Neil!...Have a think aboiut it Stan. I can assure you that there are thousands who would enjoy reading about these events in your life.
Whilst I have been a lifelong fan of the RNLI (and always will be) I have to state that the one and only time i really needed their assistance there was a heavy sea mist come down and no one ashore saw our distress flares as the trawler sank. (no radios in those days on the inshore trawlers).
Even though I now live on the other side of the world I still manage to support the RNLI. Proud to be a "Life guvernor"


----------



## stan mayes

Neil and Billy,
I will add more detail to the casualties already mentioned..
Thankyou for your interest ..
Regards Stan.


----------



## sparkie2182

when i was a schoolboy.......late 1960s............i asked my maths teacher.........who taught me chartwork and was crew of the local r.n.l.i. lifeboat......why the r.n.l.i. was not government funded.

with no hesitation, he replied.............

"government money..........government interference......eventually government management........."

to be honest......at the time, i did not understand the point he was making.....but having seen how well government central management works .......

government cut backs......a bit more.........just a little more .......(h.m.c.g for example........hostages to bureaucratic accountancy)

i see it now....................


but the r.n.l.i. saw it THEN


----------



## Santos

And still see it today

Chris


----------

